# India's Uri Evidence fail to convince US



## Musafir117

ISLAMABAD: In times of crisis between Pakistan and India, the United States is known to have always played a crucial role – sometimes overtly but often covertly – to prevent the two nuclear-armed archrivals from a military showdown.

Over the past 15 years, a hawkish India twice came perilously close to resorting to military strikes against Pakistan— first after the 2001 attack on its parliament and then in 2008 when gunmen rampaged through Mumbai’s landmarks, killing over 160 people. Limited military options and capacity issues aside, on both occasions it was the United States which advised India against exercising the military option.

Poverty eradication challenge: Modi might have to eat his own words



As Pakistan and India once again locked horns for a possible military conflict in the wake of the Sept 18 Uri attack, the US is believed to have been quietly pushing New Delhi to take the military option off the table.

In background interviews, senior Pakistani officials and diplomatic sources confirmed to The Express Tribune that Washington was closely watching the events unfolding in South Asia and working overnight to prevent the situation from deteriorating.

One Pakistani official privy to America’s backchannel efforts revealed that Washington was not convinced with the Indian claim that Islamabad had a direct role in the Uri assault that left 18 Indian soldiers dead.

Even as the attack was ongoing, the Indian media started pointing accusatory fingers at Pakistan. Hours later, the Indian military claimed that the four attackers were linked to the Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Muhammad militant group.

Islamabad rejected the allegations as baseless and unfounded, and called the Indian move an attempt to divert attention from rampant human rights abuses in Indian-occupied Kashmir.

Pakistan’s envoy rules out war with India

“The US is aware of the fact that the Line of Control (LoC) is fenced and heavily manned by border guards from the two sides, so it is extremely difficult for anyone to cross over and launch an attack,” said the official, who requested anonymity so that he could speak candidly on the issue.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/1188412/false-flag-indias-uri-evidence-fails-convince-us-officials/
-----------
Who believe them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad Masood

Musafir117 said:


> ISLAMABAD: In times of crisis between Pakistan and India, the United States is known to have always played a crucial role – sometimes overtly but often covertly – to prevent the two nuclear-armed archrivals from a military showdown.
> 
> Over the past 15 years, a hawkish India twice came perilously close to resorting to military strikes against Pakistan— first after the 2001 attack on its parliament and then in 2008 when gunmen rampaged through Mumbai’s landmarks, killing over 160 people. Limited military options and capacity issues aside, on both occasions it was the United States which advised India against exercising the military option.
> 
> Poverty eradication challenge: Modi might have to eat his own words
> 
> 
> 
> As Pakistan and India once again locked horns for a possible military conflict in the wake of the Sept 18 Uri attack, the US is believed to have been quietly pushing New Delhi to take the military option off the table.
> 
> In background interviews, senior Pakistani officials and diplomatic sources confirmed to The Express Tribune that Washington was closely watching the events unfolding in South Asia and working overnight to prevent the situation from deteriorating.
> 
> One Pakistani official privy to America’s backchannel efforts revealed that Washington was not convinced with the Indian claim that Islamabad had a direct role in the Uri assault that left 18 Indian soldiers dead.
> 
> Even as the attack was ongoing, the Indian media started pointing accusatory fingers at Pakistan. Hours later, the Indian military claimed that the four attackers were linked to the Pakistan-based Jaish-e-Muhammad militant group.
> 
> Islamabad rejected the allegations as baseless and unfounded, and called the Indian move an attempt to divert attention from rampant human rights abuses in Indian-occupied Kashmir.
> 
> Pakistan’s envoy rules out war with India
> 
> “The US is aware of the fact that the Line of Control (LoC) is fenced and heavily manned by border guards from the two sides, so it is extremely difficult for anyone to cross over and launch an attack,” said the official, who requested anonymity so that he could speak candidly on the issue.
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/1188412/false-flag-indias-uri-evidence-fails-convince-us-officials/
> -----------



No one will believe Pakistan's involvement in Uri incident except India and that too, to start a wordy war for votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aviator23

JeM denies involvement. 

And yes I know we shouldn't believe these organisations but they usually not only accept responsibility for their actions but also boast about them. 

The markings on the weapons were not Pakistani. India has quietened down their rhetoric and Pakistan seems emboldened going far enough to demand an international inquiry into Uri attacks.

I definitely think something's up. Either Pakistan was not involved or wasn't involved the way India said it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

> In background interviews, senior *Pakistani officials* and diplomatic sources confirmed to *The Express Tribune*


lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Ahmad Masood said:


> No one will believe Pakistan's involvement in Uri incident except India and that too, to start a wordy war for votes.


That one make their all previous allegations fabricated as well after Pathankot sahi laat paddi hai ganndes pe



Armoured Division said:


> lol.


You want some Indian source or Russian?  Indian diplomacy my azz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maddd

Again the same bullshit.......


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I m loosing the count of Indian humiliation...First Russia ditched India and now US....Who needs to say anything about China?....hahahaha
Pakistan is going well with all super powers....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IceCold

US is the reason for this hawkish attitude of India. Do remember that not only India but also the US has problems with CPEC which they have not shy away from raising their so called concerns about it. I have always believed that when it comes to India Pakistan is barking up the wrong tree. US will not play any role that will put strains on its new alliance with India.


----------



## Rao Mushtaq

Pakistan is going on right track just cz of pak army


----------



## I.R.A

There is a price for being ally of US. india will realise soon, US would never deal with anyone at equal terms. They didn't spend billions and more than a decade in this region to finally watch and let india wage war on Pakistan (too much risky).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

"Evidence"


----------



## dani958

india need aid like israel its usa interest


----------



## somebozo

IceCold said:


> US is the reason for this hawkish attitude of India. Do remember that not only India but also the US has problems with CPEC which they have not shy away from raising their so called concerns about it. I have always believed that when it comes to India Pakistan is barking up the wrong tree. US will not play any role that will put strains on its new alliance with India.



US has no problems with CPEC..American investors are seeing this as their next California gold rush of exports from china to middle east...

Modi jee should start praying..his stars are revolving..







Once a chai wala..is always a chai wala!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sanchez

User said:


> There is a price for being ally of US. india will realise soon, US would never deal with anyone at equal terms. They didn't spend billions and more than a decade in this region to finally watch and let india wage war on Pakistan (too much risky).



It might be better off to be competitors to the US like China...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

Not surprised.

Even Indians inside India accept that there is no evidence of Pakistani involvement whatsoever. Modi and his bhakt brigade are delusion as usual.

*Huffington Post (India): War Season, Beware Of Disinformation Campaigns*


----------

